# Steve Francis is still on our team!



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. I just kind of forgot about him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yah as is Kirk Snyder


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I think francis' injury might be legit since it happened right after he got in the rotation


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

How long is Francis going to be out?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Anand:* What is the status of S. Francis. When he is going to be on bench?
> *Jonathan_Feigen:* He is still working on the tendinitis in his leg. I think if he were in the rotation, he would be able to play with the condition, having made progress. But since he is not playing anyway, it makes sense to get him as well as possible.


From Feigen's blog.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Interesting. He should just take all the time he needs. Brooks will take the time he would have had.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Really? 

Yeah, I don't know what are we going to do with him. I think he is still injured.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hope he comes back and gets his game back.
Hope he stays with us next season and becomes like the Bonzi of this season.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ummm does anyone still want the Franchise to stay with us next season? I am not sure anymore.


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

He hasn't really had a chance to show what he can do. I still want him to come back mostly because I love him (Big fan).


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Francis did show some good signs in the beginning. I don't think he will take Alston job now. I would keep Francis unless we can get a good player.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The only Steve Francis that would help us would be the 1999-2003 version.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> The only Steve Francis that would help us would be the 1999-2003 version.


Not really, he didn't know how to play team basketball. Not to mention that he turned the ball over a lot.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*He will come back next year and take the backup jop of Alston.
B.J. will be gone next year (trade?). *


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Francis or Jackson has to go next season that is for sure. Luckily they are both expiring contracts and hence tradeable.
We are also very deep at PF: Scola Landry Hayes Harris Novak. Not sure if Novak & Harris will be classified as SF and hence keep all of them on our rotation.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Not really, he didn't know how to play team basketball. Not to mention that he turned the ball over a lot.


My bad. CLARIFICATION: I guess I meant the athlete. The super quick guy who could jump out of the gym and drive to the basket. Not the selfish turnover prone guy. Good point.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> *Francis or Jackson has to go next season* that is for sure. Luckily they are both expiring contracts and hence tradeable.


How about both? 

I hope Brooks develops so he can take the backup spot.... or maybe the starting spot.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It'd be nice to have Francis in case someone goes down and he'd be better than Brooks in the playoffs I guess.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It would be nice if Steve could step up in the playoffs and play like he did for that very short stretch this year where he didn't turn the ball over and score 6 to 8 points and doled out 5 assists.

Don't you remember those 3 games?


----------

